# Extra stuff



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

As you all know I am currently remodeling my home and basement particularly. As I reorganize my "fish room", I will be clearing out any extra stuff I do not have a need for. right now, I have a Magnum 350 canister filter available. Works really well. Used of course but still looks good and clean. $20

I have 2 red dragon discus available. One is about 3 in and the other is about 4 in. Beautiful fish. Eat well. Are not picky. Also have two beautiful gold melons. One is about 4 in and the other about 5 in. These fish are absolutely gorgeous. I just want to lighten the load before I go on vacation for two weeks. All eat well and get along well with others. I will try to get some pics up tomorrow night. If you are interested, make an offer on the fish. Please be reasonable. I can bring them to the meeting next week. 

I will have assorted air pumps and other stuff periodically as I set everything back up.

Thanks for looking.

Jim


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll take the filter if it is still available


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Are you going to make it to the meeting? It is yours if you want it. Call me if you want to.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fish are spoken for. Thanks Sean. Damon, call me about the filter. We can meet up this week.

More stuff:

2 five gallon buckets of eco complete (used)
1 50 lb bag of turface mvp (new)
Assorted small pieces of malaysian driftwood. Sinks all by itself. Should be tannin free. I have boiled almost all of my wood pieces. Biggest piece is probably 8" x 8" x 4".
Assorted air pumps ( Hagen Elite 801, Optima, and Tetratec AP50)
AC 201 powerhead. Brand new. Box is a little beat up. Powerhead has never been used.
Coralife powercenter. Powerstrip with a built in timer. 2 night plugs, 2 day plugs and 4 always hot plugs. http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=28709;category_id=2543
1 CO2 reactor for a sump that I got from Tom Barr when he was here in September. 
I also have a couple of misc CO2 reactors. The reactors are free to anyone in the club. I can bring to the meeting.
1 Azoo diffusor. Works really nice for getting small bubbles into the tank. No need for a reactor with this. http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3608/cid/4017
About 65 lbs of texas Holey rock. One piece about 30 lbs and the other about 35 lbs. This is the only thing that I would like to stick to a price with. Looking for $100. That is just over $1.50 per lb.

Most of this stuff is just laying around. Make me an offer for anything you want and I can bring it to the meeting.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you put up some picks of the drift wood? I am in the market for that and possibly the reactor and the power center.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will get some pics up later today. The power center is taken. Someone in GCAS beat you to it. Sorry.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also have a full hood, black, for a 20 gallon high. Light works just fine. $15


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is a pic of my wood. Not as much as I though I had.


----------

